# NEW Panasonic CA-LRD60D 6m/19.6' Toslink Optical Digital Audio Cable. Alpine KWE-610A



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

NEW Panasonic 6m (19.6') Optical Digital Audio Cable CA-LRD60D / CA-LRD60EX

Same as Alpine KWE-610A

$9.99 with FREE SHIPPING!  These normally go for $100 or more. There is just one left at the time of this posting!

eBay Item #180951929569


NEW Panasonic 6m (19.6') Optical Digital Audio Cable CA-LRD60D NEW! | eBay


This cable will work with the Pioneer Premier/Carrozzeria Head Units OR Processors (such as the DEX-P9 head unit) to a Toslink Optical-in Processor, and most Alpine Digital Out Head Units and Digital-In Processors. Optical Toslink on one end and proprietary Alpine/Pioneer Coax S/PDIF on the other end.


----------

